# Problems with an Elantech Touchpad



## cgenie (Sep 20, 2022)

Hello,

I have an Elantech Touchpad and it doesn't work at all on FreeBSD.

First of all, I did read https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/mouse-keyboard-in-x-read-before-you-ask-questions.4614/ but it seems quite outdated: I don't see the hald service anywhere and I don't plan to use gnome.

Here's my /boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="1"
geom_label_load="YES"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
cryptodev_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"
linux64_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"

hw.usb.usbhid.enable="1"
hw.psm.elantech_support="1"
hw.psm.synaptics_support="
```

/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/mouse.conf:

```
#Section "InputDevice"
#    Identifier "Mouse0"
#    Driver "mouse"
#    Option "Protocol" "auto"
#    Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier "Touchpad0"
    Driver "evedv"
EndSection

Section "InputClass"
    Identifier "libinput touchpad catchall"
    Driver "libinput"
    MatchIsTouchpad "on"
    MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    Option "DisableWhileTyping" "off"
    Option "Tapping" "on"
    #Option "Device" "/dev/input/event"
    #
    #Identifier "libinput pointer catchall"
    #Driver "libinput"
    #MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
    #
    #Identifier "Mouse0"
    #Driver "mouse"
    #Option "Protocol" "auto"
    #Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    #Option "TapButton2" "2"
    #Option "TapButton3" "3"
EndSection
```
(as you see, I tried different drivers).

/etc/rc.conf:

```
hostname="hyperbook"
keymap="pl.kbd"
ifconfig_ue0="DHCP"
ifconfig_ue0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
zerotier_enable="YES"

syncthing_enable="YES"

#hald_enable="YES"
#dbus_enable="YES"
kld_list="usbhid"
```

Here's output of `xinput --list`:

```
❯ cat xinput--list.txt
⎡ Virtual core pointer                        id=2    [master pointer  (3)]
⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                  id=4    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ System mouse                                id=6    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎜   ↳ ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad                    id=11    [slave  pointer  (2)]
⎣ Virtual core keyboard                       id=3    [master keyboard (2)]
    ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                 id=5    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ System keyboard multiplexer                 id=7    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Power Button                                id=8    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ Sleep Button                                id=9    [slave  keyboard (3)]
    ↳ AT keyboard                                 id=10    [slave  keyboard (3)]
```
and the output of `xinput list-props 11` as apparently dev id 11 is assigned to the touchpad:

```
Device 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad':
    Device Enabled (115):    1
    Coordinate Transformation Matrix (116):    1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 0.000000, 1.000000
    libinput Tapping Enabled (274):    1
    libinput Tapping Enabled Default (275):    0
    libinput Tapping Drag Enabled (276):    1
    libinput Tapping Drag Enabled Default (277):    1
    libinput Tapping Drag Lock Enabled (278):    0
    libinput Tapping Drag Lock Enabled Default (279):    0
    libinput Tapping Button Mapping Enabled (280):    1, 0
    libinput Tapping Button Mapping Default (281):    1, 0
    libinput Natural Scrolling Enabled (238):    0
    libinput Natural Scrolling Enabled Default (239):    0
    libinput Disable While Typing Enabled (282):    0
    libinput Disable While Typing Enabled Default (283):    1
    libinput Scroll Methods Available (240):    1, 1, 0
    libinput Scroll Method Enabled (241):    1, 0, 0
    libinput Scroll Method Enabled Default (242):    1, 0, 0
    libinput Click Methods Available (284):    1, 1
    libinput Click Method Enabled (285):    1, 0
    libinput Click Method Enabled Default (286):    1, 0
    libinput Middle Emulation Enabled (247):    0
    libinput Middle Emulation Enabled Default (248):    0
    libinput Accel Speed (249):    0.000000
    libinput Accel Speed Default (250):    0.000000
    libinput Accel Profiles Available (251):    1, 1
    libinput Accel Profile Enabled (252):    1, 0
    libinput Accel Profile Enabled Default (253):    1, 0
    libinput Left Handed Enabled (254):    0
    libinput Left Handed Enabled Default (255):    0
    libinput Send Events Modes Available (256):    1, 1
    libinput Send Events Mode Enabled (257):    0, 0
    libinput Send Events Mode Enabled Default (258):    0, 0
    Device Node (259):    "/dev/input/event6"
    Device Product ID (260):    2, 14
    libinput Drag Lock Buttons (261):    <no items>
    libinput Horizontal Scroll Enabled (262):    1
    libinput Scrolling Pixel Distance (263):    15
    libinput Scrolling Pixel Distance Default (264):    15
```

Also, I can't see any error in the /var/logXorg.0.log file:

```
[   221.793]
X.Org X Server 1.20.14
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[   221.793] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p2 amd64
[   221.793] Current Operating System: FreeBSD hyperbook 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64
[   221.793] Build Date: 04 September 2022  10:47:59AM
[   221.793]
[   221.793] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0
[   221.793]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
    to make sure that you have the latest version.
[   221.793] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[   221.793] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 20 07:46:22 2022
[   221.797] (==) Using config directory: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   221.797] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
[   221.799] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
[   221.799] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.
[   221.799] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)
[   221.799] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"
[   221.800] (==) No device specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using the first device section listed.
[   221.800] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[   221.800] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".
    Using a default monitor configuration.
[   221.800] (==) Automatically adding devices
[   221.800] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[   221.800] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[   221.803] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff
[   221.816] (==) FontPath set to:
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    catalogue:/usr/local/etc/X11/fontpath.d
[   221.816] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   221.816] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.
    If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.
[   221.816] (II) Loader magic: 0x433270
[   221.816] (II) Module ABI versions:
[   221.816]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[   221.816]     X.Org Video Driver: 24.1
[   221.816]     X.Org XInput driver : 24.1
[   221.816]     X.Org Server Extension : 10.0
[   221.816] (--) PCI:*(4@0:0:0) 1002:1636:1558:a500 rev 194, Mem @ 0xfce0000000/268435456, 0xfcf0000000/2097152, 0xd0400000/524288, I/O @ 0x00001000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   221.816] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   221.820] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   221.849] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   221.849]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.0.0
[   221.849]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0
[   221.849] (II) LoadModule: "scfb"
[   221.850] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/scfb_drv.so
[   221.850] (II) Module scfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   221.850]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 0.0.5
[   221.851]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.1
[   221.851] (II) scfb: driver for wsdisplay framebuffer: scfb
[   221.851] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   221.851] (--) using VT number 9

[   221.851] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for scfb
[   221.851] scfb trace: probe start
[   221.851] (II) scfb(0): using default device
[   221.851] scfb trace: probe done
[   221.851] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   221.851] scfb: PreInit 0
[   221.851] (II) scfb(0): Using: depth (32),    width (1920),    height (1080)
[   221.851] (II) scfb(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section
    "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32
[   221.851] (==) scfb(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
[   221.851] (==) scfb(0): RGB weight 888
[   221.852] (==) scfb(0): Default visual is TrueColor
[   221.852] (==) scfb(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
[   221.852] (II) scfb(0): Vidmem: 8100k
[   221.852] (==) scfb(0): DPI set to (96, 96)
[   221.852] (**) scfb(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[   221.852] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[   221.852] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[   221.852] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[   221.853] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   221.853]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.1.0
[   221.853]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   221.853] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[   221.853] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[   221.853] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[   221.856] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   221.856]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.0.0
[   221.856]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   221.856] scfb: PreInit done
[   221.856] scfb: ScfbScreenInit 0
[   221.856]     bitsPerPixel=32, depth=24, defaultVisual=TrueColor
    mask: ff0000,ff00,ff, offset: 16,8,0
[   221.857] mmap returns: addr 0x801c00000 len 0x7e9000, fd 11, off 0
[   221.857] scfb: ScfbSave 0
[   221.857] scfb: ScfbSave done
[   221.870] (==) scfb(0): Backing store enabled
[   221.870] scfb: ScfbScreenInit done
[   221.870] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension
[   221.874] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE
[   221.875] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM
[   221.875] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension
[   221.879] (II) Initializing extension XTEST
[   221.880] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS
[   221.880] (II) Initializing extension SYNC
[   221.880] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD
[   221.881] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC
[   221.881] (II) Initializing extension SECURITY
[   221.882] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES
[   221.882] (II) Initializing extension RENDER
[   221.882] (II) Initializing extension RANDR
[   221.883] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE
[   221.883] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE
[   221.884] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
[   221.884] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
[   221.885] (II) Initializing extension RECORD
[   221.885] (II) Initializing extension DPMS
[   221.885] (II) Initializing extension Present
[   221.885] (II) Initializing extension DRI3
[   221.885] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource
[   221.886] (II) Initializing extension XVideo
[   221.886] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
[   221.886] (II) Initializing extension GLX
[   221.887] (II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable
[   223.211] (II) IGLX: Loaded and initialized swrast
[   223.211] (II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
[   223.211] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
[   223.212] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA
[   223.212] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI
[   223.212] (II) Initializing extension DRI2
[   223.406] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System mouse (/dev/input/event0)
[   223.406] (**) System mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[   223.406] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"
[   223.406] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so
[   223.474] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   223.475]     compiled for 1.20.14, module version = 1.2.0
[   223.475]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[   223.475]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1
[   223.475] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System mouse'
[   223.475] (**) System mouse: always reports core events
[   223.475] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event0"
[   223.478] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   223.506] (II) event0  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[   223.508] (II) event0  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[   223.509] (II) event0  - System mouse: device removed
[   223.509] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event0"
[   223.509] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 6)
[   223.509] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[   223.509] (**) System mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[   223.509] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   223.509] (**) System mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   223.511] (II) event0  - System mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[   223.512] (II) event0  - System mouse: device is a pointer
[   223.514] (II) config/udev: Adding input device System keyboard multiplexer (/dev/input/event1)
[   223.514] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[   223.514] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[   223.514] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'System keyboard multiplexer'
[   223.514] (**) System keyboard multiplexer: always reports core events
[   223.514] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"
[   223.514] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   223.516] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   223.516] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[   223.518] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device removed
[   223.518] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event1"
[   223.518] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "System keyboard multiplexer" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[   223.518] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   223.579] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   223.580] (II) event1  - System keyboard multiplexer: device is a keyboard
[   223.582] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)
[   223.582] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[   223.582] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[   223.582] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'
[   223.582] (**) Power Button: always reports core events
[   223.582] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"
[   223.582] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   223.584] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   223.584] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard
[   223.585] (II) event2  - Power Button: device removed
[   223.585] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event2"
[   223.586] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[   223.586] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   223.588] (II) event2  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   223.588] (II) event2  - Power Button: device is a keyboard
[   223.589] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event3)
[   223.589] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[   223.589] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[   223.589] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Sleep Button'
[   223.590] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events
[   223.590] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"
[   223.590] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   223.591] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   223.592] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: device is a keyboard
[   223.593] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: device removed
[   223.593] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event3"
[   223.593] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)
[   223.593] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   223.595] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   223.596] (II) event3  - Sleep Button: device is a keyboard
[   223.597] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Control Method Lid Switch (/dev/input/event4)
[   223.597] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.
[   223.597] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
[   223.597] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT keyboard (/dev/input/event5)
[   223.597] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "Evdev keyboard"
[   223.597] (**) AT keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"
[   223.597] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT keyboard'
[   223.597] (**) AT keyboard: always reports core events
[   223.597] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
[   223.597] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   223.599] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   223.600] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[   223.604] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: device removed
[   223.604] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event5"
[   223.604] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)
[   223.604] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[   223.606] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard
[   223.607] (II) event5  - AT keyboard: device is a keyboard
[   223.611] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad (/dev/input/event6)
[   223.611] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[   223.611] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall"
[   223.611] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"
[   223.611] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"
[   223.611] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall"
[   223.611] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'
[   223.611] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: always reports core events
[   223.611] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"
[   223.611] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[   223.629] (II) event6  - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: is tagged by udev as: Mouse Touchpad
[   223.641] (II) event6  - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device is a touchpad
[   223.641] (II) event6  - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device removed
[   223.679] (**) Option "Tapping" "on"
[   223.681] (**) Option "DisableWhileTyping" "off"
[   223.681] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/dev/input/event6"
[   223.681] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 11)
[   223.690] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"
[   223.690] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) selected scheme none/0
[   223.690] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000
[   223.690] (**) ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4
[   223.712] (II) event6  - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: is tagged by udev as: Mouse Touchpad
[   223.723] (II) event6  - ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad: device is a touchpad
[   223.726] scfb: SaveScreen 0
[   223.726] scfb: SaveScreen done
```

I don't have any other files in /usr/local/etx/X11/xorg.conf.d except one with 
	
	



```
Driver "scfb"
```
 for a graphics card.

Any help appreciated.

EDIT: Here's some links of things that I tried:

https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/faq/#x-and-synaptic
https://wiki.freebsd.org/SynapticsTouchpad
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=238550 (this mentions some proprietary HID protocols, could it be the case?)
https://stolarscy.com/dryobates/2014-02/synaptics-freebsd/
https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/7o2v62/comment/ds7wscj/


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2022)

Not related to your issue but:

```
linux64_load="YES"
```
Remove it. And add `linux_enable="YES"` in rc.conf instead. Or not load it at all if you don't plan on using Linux binaries (no, the NVidia driver doesn't need it to function). 


```
nvidia_load="YES"
```
Why are you loading the NVidia driver but have X configured for scfb(4)? Either way, remove it. If you want to load the NVidia driver use `kld_list="nvidia-modeset"` in rc.conf and use `Driver "nvidia"` instead of `Driver "scfb"`.


```
#dbus_enable="YES"
```
You really want to enable this. There are many applications that depend on a working DBus.


```
ntpdate_enable="YES"
```
Deprecated. Use `ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"` instead.


----------



## cgenie (Sep 21, 2022)

OK thanks for that. Yes the `linux64` stuff was for nvidia. I wanted to focus on nvidia next, but then it turned out the touchpad doesn't work so I started to dig this first 


```
ntpdate_enable="YES"
```

Funny, this was added by 13.1 install, I didn't change it.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 21, 2022)

Looks like a typo?

```
Driver "evedv"
```


----------



## cgenie (Sep 26, 2022)

Yes, indeed. But it doesn't help anyways


----------



## PMc (Oct 13, 2022)

Lucky You - I don't get that far - mine insists on being a mouse:

```
[  1262.904] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ELAN0D07:00 04F3:3078 Mouse (/dev/input/event5)
[  1262.904] (**) ELAN0D07:00 04F3:3078 Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"
[  1262.904] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'ELAN0D07:00 04F3:3078 Mouse'
[  1262.904] (**) ELAN0D07:00 04F3:3078 Mouse: always reports core event
[  1262.904] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"
[  1262.904] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"
[  1262.909] (II) event5  - ELAN0D07:00 04F3:3078 Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse
[  1262.914] (II) event5  - ELAN0D07:00 04F3:3078 Mouse: device is a pointer
```


----------

